# How many stitches to make a long infinity scarf ?



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

My oldest married daughter wants a soft, long, infinity scarf that she can double (twist). I've been all over the net and can't find one that isn't thick (she wants it skinnier, maybe 6 inches wide (SEE PHOTO of her idea of what type of scarf she likes) but I find all kinds of 12 inch or wider and heavy, or thick looking.

I was guessing maybe 250 stitches to 300 stitches knitted in the round on a LONG 60" needle? Would I put a twist in it while knitting or leave it a long circular for her to double over???
Also, what kind of yarn?

Any ideas are welcomed! If you have a pattern, could you attach it with a picture? This kid is fussy! LOL 
Thanks in advance for your help.
Connie


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, it depends on your yarn, but to get the look she wants, I would use a light sport weight, about size 5 US needle. You will only need a 40 inch circular. Coincidentally I just made something that at least starts like your project. Using size 5, 40" cirrcular needle I cast on 657 sts, to work in the round!!
Any way, guage is about 6 sts to an inch. You shouldn't need more than about 350-400 stitches. This will equal about 60-65 inches. My yarn was a merino/silk blend, light and beautiful. I would not put a twist in it especially because she will double it around her neck. So a trick to not twist all those stitches when joining, is to knit at least 5 rows back and forth, then lay down your knitting on a table, and untwist untill all your stitches are laying flatish. Knitting towards the outside, when you are sure it is not twisted, join,by knitting the last st and the first st together, and increase 1, if you want your st count the same.
Good luck.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome information! Thank you very much. Very helpful. I've been struggling for days and finally quit the scarf I started and began working on a baby sweater! Can't sit idle too long!!
Thank you!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Linda, how much yarn did you think this will take? Yards or ounces if possible. Thanks again.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a chart that will help with other projects too. I think about 650-700 yds.



knitwitconnie said:


> Linda, how much yarn did you think this will take? Yards or ounces if possible. Thanks again.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

THANK you !!!!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> My oldest married daughter wants a soft, long, infinity scarf that she can double (twist). I've been all over the net and can't find one that isn't thick (she wants it skinnier, maybe 6 inches wide (SEE PHOTO of her idea of what type of scarf she likes) but I find all kinds of 12 inch or wider and heavy, or thick looking.
> 
> I was guessing maybe 250 stitches to 300 stitches knitted in the round on a LONG 60" needle? Would I put a twist in it while knitting or leave it a long circular for her to double over???
> Also, what kind of yarn?
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~
You can also make these on the short end, Connie - such as 20 sts ....put them on straights.......a long rectangle.......pattern and yarn of choice.........make to length desired......I did twist mine once, though and could have made it a little longer to twist it twice; Seam it, of course.

This particular pattern did roll, too so only half the width was viewable - turned out nice.......not too thick.......

I just got it made = a 41" infinity scarf but I twisted it before seaming - and it goes around my head twice but doesn't choke me. I used less than a 3.5 oz skein.

If you wanted to double it to 82" long, that's less than two 3.5 ounce skeins.......I used a 75% - 25% acrylic/wool blend in a 7' (foot) colorway yarn and love the bright colors.....matching cap, too.

This way, I avoided CO 300 sts; LOL!!

Good luck, sweetie and happy new year to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Connie, I have made one similar to what she wants on a size 8 24'inch round needle and I have used Debbie Bliss Andes which is lovely yarn. I have cast 180 sts and beginning with 8 purl rown, 8 knit rows, 8 purl rows, 8 knit rows and ended with 8 purl rows, bind off knitwise. This should give you the width and length you need. Otherwise, I have done the same but have cast on 200 sts. I also posted a picture sometime in December 2011 but can't recall the exact date so if you use my name maybe it will come up for you to see.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks EVERYONE for the wonderful suggestions. I'm getting better yarn to try this again!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Connie, I just found the picture I posted for the infinity scarf I made. It is dated 12/4/11 and titled Oops! More pictures of fingerless mitts, etc., Just scroll down to the last picture and there it is. Hope this is of help to you.


knitwitconnie said:


> My oldest married daughter wants a soft, long, infinity scarf that she can double (twist). I've been all over the net and can't find one that isn't thick (she wants it skinnier, maybe 6 inches wide (SEE PHOTO of her idea of what type of scarf she likes) but I find all kinds of 12 inch or wider and heavy, or thick looking.
> 
> I was guessing maybe 250 stitches to 300 stitches knitted in the round on a LONG 60" needle? Would I put a twist in it while knitting or leave it a long circular for her to double over???
> Also, what kind of yarn?
> ...


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

If you find a pattern you like that's the correct length use that as a guide and then just don't knit it as wide. If it's done as a mobius, you start knitting in the center and work out, so you can just stop it as soon as it's the correct width. There is a great youtube video about the mobius cast on. Seems complicated but it's really not and it knits up super fast!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's one...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trio-moebius-scarf


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I am making my daughter an infinity scarf. She likes them long so she can wrap around her neck 3 times. I had her measure from the back of her neck to the length she likes them (hers hangs just below her belt line). I took that length then doubled it and added 4 inches. I am working in a bulky yarn with size 10-1/2 needles I did a 4 inch swatch to figure how many stitches for 4 inches then multiplied until I got the length she likes. I am creating the pattern as I go so I'm afraid I don't have any pattern to share with you.


----------



## rosebud3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Linda, with that many stitches, what type of cast on did you use?


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

the one I'm making now had 320 cast on. I'm using #9 circs. the yarn is mushishi from Plymouth yarns. it's 95% wool and 5% silk and it says it's 5 sts =1" on size 7 needles.. the pattern was free on red hart.com called infinity scarf. it's turning out beautifully.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You can use a cable cast on, that way it doesn't get too tight. You can do a long tail cast on by using the other end of the yarn as your tail, so you don't run out as you are casting on. I would use a larger needle to cast on with this method, to keep it loose.



rosebud3 said:


> Linda, with that many stitches, what type of cast on did you use?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks all. I also found an interesting scarf free pattern at www.redheart.com that is similar to what I want, with the exception it's not knit in the round, which can be remedied. its pattern LW2756 called: "lengthwise knit scarf" Anyhow, it gives me hope this is a doable project when I find the perfect yarn on sale, I'll start it.
I appreciate all the feedback and am learning more each day.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Knitwitconnie....I make alot of infinity scarves and I can suggest a really simole way to do it....these proportions are a copy of my favorite designer scarf..using a worsted weight wool and a US 7 needle,cast on 42 stitches and garter (knit every stitch, every row) until you have reached 52"....it will be about 9" wide....now join the ends...I DO NOT twist one end before joining...now you have an infinity ring that will reach below your waist and wrap once very comfortably....make it a little longer and you can easily wrap it twice....this scarf takes about 250 yds....and as you can see it is knit flat....very easy.....the mobius effect comes when you twist it and wrap it around your neck...

Ok..that's one simple infinity.....another very simple and very popular one is free on www.ravelry.com...(if you haven't joined ravelry..this is the time to de it...it's free) Now look in the pattern section for Purl Ridge Scarf..by Stephen West....this one is knit in the round.....take a few minutes to look at the comments by the people who have made it and you'll get even more ideas for yarn and size....I've made this one several times in every yarn from madelinetosh tosh merino light....to Berroco's Lustra....and Rowan's Cocoon...it wraps beautifully.....

Of course you can search infinity scarves on ravelry in the pattern section and you'll find MANY more...There's a ravelry group for COWLS......more good ideas and patterns....enjoy!!
julie


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Julietremain, thanks for this link to the Purl Ridge Scarf. I love it.


julietremain said:


> Knitwitconnie....I make alot of infinity scarves and I can suggest a really simole way to do it....these proportions are a copy of my favorite designer scarf..using a worsted weight wool and a US 7 needle,cast on 42 stitches and garter (knit every stitch, every row) until you have reached 52"....it will be about 9" wide....now join the ends...I DO NOT twist one end before joining...now you have an infinity ring that will reach below your waist and wrap once very comfortably....make it a little longer and you can easily wrap it twice....this scarf takes about 250 yds....and as you can see it is knit flat....very easy.....the mobius effect comes when you twist it and wrap it around your neck...
> 
> Ok..that's one simple infinity.....another very simple and very popular one is free on www.ravelry.com...(if you haven't joined ravelry..this is the time to de it...it's free) Now look in the pattern section for Purl Ridge Scarf..by Stephen West....this one is knit in the round.....take a few minutes to look at the comments by the people who have made it and you'll get even more ideas for yarn and size....I've made this one several times in every yarn from madelinetosh tosh merino light....to Berroco's Lustra....and Rowan's Cocoon...it wraps beautifully.....
> 
> ...


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

julietremain: Thank you VERY much for the helpful info! I'll check Ravelry, too.


----------

